
At WeWork, an Idealistic Startup Clashes with Its Cleaners - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/13/business/at-wework-an-idealistic-startup-clashes-with-its-cleaners.html
======
Supraperplex
The workers were bullshitted by CBM and didn't get it:

"When I asked WeWork for more money, they told me to talk to CBM, he said.
When I asked CBM for more money, CBM said WeWork had to approve the raise. It
was frustrating."

The underlying problem, that both companies in question are under pressure of
financial forces, didn't get mentioned.

